# Remembering SRV after 23 years



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

23 Years ago today we lost a good one. Your thoughts and memories?

[video=youtube;ghDYSOBvwjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghDYSOBvwjs[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

What an awesome talent. I was supposed to go see him about this time 23 years ago and declined going, thinking I would catch him next time when I could better afford it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

I had a chance to see this show. We were reg's at the Elmo in those
days, but, my buddies talked me into going to a party instead. Argh!!

[video=youtube;smSiCjYIvrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smSiCjYIvrM[/video]


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Not sure if I have told this story here or not...my memory is good, it's just short, lol. Anyway, I was living and gigging in Austin, TX in the spring and summer of 1980. Everybody was playing the blues then, and you could walk down 6th Street on any given night and hear some fantastic music. Our band had a night off and a couple of us were wandering down the strip when we heard someone doing a killer version of Voodoo Chile. We turned into a virtually empty club, looked to our left and six feet away was SRV and Double Trouble. We sat down at the table in front of the stage and got a private concert. I had never even heard of these guys so we invited them to sit down and have a beer between sets and spent the rest of the night there. An amazing time, but that was Austin in those days.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That's incredible. I was working in T.O at that time but none of our crowd went to see SRV. We all heard about the appearance later. When I heard about the 'copter crash I thought the news said that both SRV and Clapton were on the same helicopter. Turned out it was a few guys from Clapton's entourage that were with SRV. Very sad day.


laristotle said:


> I had a chance to see this show. We were reg's at the Elmo in those
> days, but, my buddies talked me into going to a party instead. Argh!!
> 
> [video=youtube;smSiCjYIvrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smSiCjYIvrM[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I had a chance to see this show. We were reg's at the Elmo in those
> days, but, my buddies talked me into going to a party instead. Argh!!
> 
> [video=youtube;smSiCjYIvrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smSiCjYIvrM[/video]



Holy Crap! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It was a sad day for me way back when I'd heard about the crash.
Such a shame that SRV had finally got himself cleaned up and was reinvigorated.

On the live at Montreaux DVD, it's a bit strange to hear them get booed on their first appearance.
It was the early '80s, before any albums and on a Friday night that was usually an acoustic set.
On the second DVD, a few years later and albums released, different story.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

We saw him in '84 at Massey Hall, outstanding show. He remains one of my faves and is one of the main reasons I picked the guitar up at age 40 

I remember first hearing him on "China Girl" and turning to my wife and saying "who hell is that"?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I was very blessed to see SRV about 5-6 times. The first and best was at The Concert Hall (Masonic Temple) in Toronto. It was when "Couldn't Stand The Weather" was released. That was a small place with general seating so of course I was at the front pressed against stage. Amazing show but was even more amazing was going to a blues club at that night after the show. I can not remember the name of the club on Bloor St. but Albert Collins was playing. SRV showed up and played a set with him. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

He plays almost like the guitar is an extension of him.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> What an awesome talent. I was supposed to go see him about this time 23 years ago and declined going, thinking I would catch him next time when I could better afford it.


ditto. damn.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great classic pic of SRV.


puckhead said:


>


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was and remain a fan of SRV. What he did wasn't really unique, but damn, did he do it well.

His Little Wing is amazing every time I hear it.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I would love to find the idiots on Youtube who make snide comments about the way he dressed, pull a Clintesque "so many @ssholes, so few bullets", and knock the shit out them with a SRV signature Strat.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Saw him in '88 in Fredericton NB. I didn't really know who he was (my buddy was a fan) and was completely blown away. stay Cats weren't bad too. SRV was amazing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

23 years ago?
Wow...

Here's one of my favorite SRV songs-
And my favorite version of this song-
[video=youtube;An4uDegHB8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4uDegHB8s[/video]
There's a better video of this out there--but it was blocked outside the US...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I think he had the best version of Little Wing. He also did Albert King better than Albert King (lol). The "In Session" show they did together was amazing too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;gZB57b3lPQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZB57b3lPQE[/video]


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

what a great loss it was for the world I can just imagine what kind of music he would be playing today. Unfortunately I have never had the pleasure to see him live but I still play his music all of the time and almsot scored with some CD's that were never produced ( private jams of him and others ) but that was squashed by a legal team as no one person had legal claim to it, I know I would have paid a small fortune for them. He just made it easy and simple and his music will live long past my lifetime and Cold Shot and Texas Flood my my tributes to him. I have tried to get Little Wing but its just to pretty to re-do, so I have left it for the Master and whem my time comes its the sog that him and I will play together.ship


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

There's this u-tube channel if you want to listen to a lot of SRV bootlegs.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD5ED585B68F52D25


----------

